
What the Intercept’s New Audience Measurement System Means for Reader Privacy - nchammas
https://theintercept.com/2015/11/04/what-the-intercepts-new-audience-measurement-system-means-for-reader-privacy/
======
nchammas
"Together with Parse.ly, we’ve arrived at a system whereby readers of The
Intercept will not directly ping Parse.ly. Instead, they will continue to send
web requests to our own servers, which will, in turn, forward some of those
requests on to Parse.ly, after stripping out readers’ internet protocol, or
IP, addresses. Parse.ly will use these requests to track our readers via
random unique identifiers that we generate. It will not be possible for
Parse.ly to correlate readers’ visits to The Intercept with their visits to
other Parse.ly-enabled sites."

